# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الايفون (Iphone Hardware Repair Area) شروحات :  نبذه عن بروتوكول اس بى اى والفرق بينه وبين بروتوكول اي تو سى فى اجهزه ايفون

## mohamed73

مقتطفات من درس بروتوكول اس بى اي والفرق بينه وبين بروتوكول اى تو سى من دورة صيانة الايفون اون لاين لتتبع الاعطال وقرائه المخططات لو انت فنى صيانه بتعرف تشتغل كويس فى تغيير الايسيهات لكن بتواجه مشكله فى تتبع او ايجاد العطل فالكورس ده معمول علشانك  كورس اون لاين يعنى متاح طول السنه وتقدر تشترك فيه اى وقت بدون ما تسافر من بلد لبد او تقفل محلك او تلتزم بمواعيد معينه لمشاهده الكورس الكورس عباره عن محاضرات مسجله مسبقا على منصه تعليميه احترافيه + ٤ محاضرات بث حى للمناقشه والاستفسارات + دعم فنى لمده شهر.     
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## abdoutt

شكرا على تفضلكم بتمكيني من مشاهدة 
مضمون الصفحة

----------

